# Wellness Super 5 Mix



## laauren (Mar 8, 2013)

How do you guys feel about this kibble? Petsmart just recently added this brand to their stores and wanted some helpful insight.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am personally not a huge fan of wellness. My parents dog was on the weight loss version and eventually she wouldn't eat it. The biggest turn off for me is that wellpet supposedly source some ingredients from china.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Not a fan either. Ingredient wise, it looks like a million other foods out there but with a high sticker price.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Not impressive... Pass


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wellness holds the place of the worst food I've ever fed. Horrible results in multiple dogs of various ages and breeds, including one bloating and almost dying.


----------



## laauren (Mar 8, 2013)

So, from reading a few of these threads, Orijen and acana are probably the two go to brands. Do any of you know about how much a bag of either will run? I'm having a hard time finding prices. I just looked up and saw that natural pawz carry them both but they do not list prices. I want something affordable but of course I want what's best for my little ones.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

laauren said:


> So, from reading a few of these threads, Orijen and acana are probably the two go to brands. Do any of you know about how much a bag of either will run? I'm having a hard time finding prices. I just looked up and saw that natural pawz carry them both but they do not list prices. I want something affordable but of course I want what's best for my little ones.


IMO, Orijen and Acana are two of the most expensive kibbles you can find. I have tried Acana with good results--but never tried the Orijen as I am not a big fan of the high protein in the formulas for *my* dogs. (I know a lot will disagree here, but that is my personal preference). 

My suggestion for a good reasonably priced kibble is the Fromm Gold (or even Classic). Around here you can get the 33 (I think it's 33 lbs) bag for around $45. Classic is a little less, but it's not available local to me, so I've not tried that one. Had good results with the Gold when I used it though. Good luck!


----------



## laauren (Mar 8, 2013)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> IMO, Orijen and Acana are two of the most expensive kibbles you can find. I have tried Acana with good results--but never tried the Orijen as I am not a big fan of the high protein in the formulas for *my* dogs. (I know a lot will disagree here, but that is my personal preference).
> 
> My suggestion for a good reasonably priced kibble is the Fromm Gold (or even Classic). Around here you can get the 33 (I think it's 33 lbs) bag for around $45. Classic is a little less, but it's not available local to me, so I've not tried that one. Had good results with the Gold when I used it though. Good luck!


Thank you! I just recently read someone mentioning they fed their dogs Fromm. Never heard of it before but will definitely look into it. It's been more of a challenge trying to find something healthy for my dogs than I expected. It's sad that so many people have no idea or could care less about looking into it. I'm upset with myself for waiting this long! I just went off what my manager (I work at a doggy day care) said and just recently wanted to research the subject. This forum was my last resort. I'm thankful I found this! Now the kibble hunt begins.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

laauren said:


> Thank you! I just recently read someone mentioning they fed their dogs Fromm. Never heard of it before but will definitely look into it. It's been more of a challenge trying to find something healthy for my dogs than I expected. It's sad that so many people have no idea or could care less about looking into it. I'm upset with myself for waiting this long! I just went off what my manager (I work at a doggy day care) said and just recently wanted to research the subject. This forum was my last resort. I'm thankful I found this! Now the kibble hunt begins.


Do you mind sharing what you are currently feeding?


----------



## laauren (Mar 8, 2013)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Do you mind sharing what you are currently feeding?



I am ashamed to say, but currently my lab mix girl is on purina and our little iggy boy is on the grain free nutro. They are both rescues and they were both fed those brands when I adopted them and I never bothered to change them off. Now I absolutely can not wait to hurry and find something they both like and work well for them.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

laauren said:


> I am ashamed to say, but currently my lab mix girl is on purina and our little iggy boy is on the grain free nutro. They are both rescues and they were both fed those brands when I adopted them and I never bothered to change them off. Now I absolutely can not wait to hurry and find something they both like and work well for them.


No need to be ashamed. The important thing is, you are feeding them.  I personally believe that if it works for the dog and fits your budget, it's ok, in my book. Not all will agree, but over the years I've lightened up with my views of dog food and realize that for my dogs, the most expensive isn't necessarily the best. I've got a golden with allergies that I have tried a LOT of kibbles for--and a lot of high dollar kibbles for--and he is currently eating Pro Plan Sensitive skin and stomach with pretty good results. So while some will cringe at it and say they'd never feed that crap--I am feeding it because his itching is minimal, his hot spots have ceased, his energy is good and he is much healthier than he has been in a very long time. During the past year of feeding it, I've tried to venture out and try better twice--and both resulted in horrible hot spots within 2 days of trying to slowly wean him on them. So I have stuck with it. Years ago, I would've never fed it, but I'm glad I finally set aside my worries about feeding the 'best' and decided to feed what works instead. I know we all want to do what is best for our dogs and I know there are 10,000 opinions about it--but IMO, if your dog has energy, no skin issues, poops are good and he likes the food, it may not be a bad thing at all. Just my humble little opinion.


----------



## laauren (Mar 8, 2013)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> No need to be ashamed. The important thing is, you are feeding them.  I personally believe that if it works for the dog and fits your budget, it's ok, in my book. Not all will agree, but over the years I've lightened up with my views of dog food and realize that for my dogs, the most expensive isn't necessarily the best. I've got a golden with allergies that I have tried a LOT of kibbles for--and a lot of high dollar kibbles for--and he is currently eating Pro Plan Sensitive skin and stomach with pretty good results. So while some will cringe at it and say they'd never feed that crap--I am feeding it because his itching is minimal, his hot spots have ceased, his energy is good and he is much healthier than he has been in a very long time. During the past year of feeding it, I've tried to venture out and try better twice--and both resulted in horrible hot spots within 2 days of trying to slowly wean him on them. So I have stuck with it. Years ago, I would've never fed it, but I'm glad I finally set aside my worries about feeding the 'best' and decided to feed what works instead. I know we all want to do what is best for our dogs and I know there are 10,000 opinions about it--but IMO, if your dog has energy, no skin issues, poops are good and he likes the food, it may not be a bad thing at all. Just my humble little opinion.



You're right. Happiness is the most important thing. Both of my little ones came from abusive homes so I always want the best of the best for them after what they went through. They are definitely spoiled and living a happy life. And again, that's one of the most wonderful gifts you can give them.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

laauren said:


> You're right. Happiness is the most important thing. Both of my little ones came from abusive homes so I always want the best of the best for them after what they went through. They are definitely spoiled and living a happy life. And again, that's one of the most wonderful gifts you can give them.


Yes, it is. I'm very involved with golden rescue--so thank you for rescuing. You'll be repaid a million times over.  Good luck with your decision...I know it can be difficult.


----------



## laauren (Mar 8, 2013)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Yes, it is. I'm very involved with golden rescue--so thank you for rescuing. You'll be repaid a million times over.  Good luck with your decision...I know it can be difficult.


That's wonderful! And yes, it is unrealistically rewarding. I can see the thankfulness in their eyes and feel the unconditional love from my two on a daily basis. It's the best feeling in the world. Thank you for your advice! I'm sure we'll figure it out soon.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I second fromm, their classsics line is under $40 for a 33 lb bag, but we sell a lot of gold and their grain free line (although it's most expensive). Gold is around $45-50 for a large bag.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

laauren said:


> So, from reading a few of these threads, Orijen and acana are probably the two go to brands. Do any of you know about how much a bag of either will run? I'm having a hard time finding prices. I just looked up and saw that natural pawz carry them both but they do not list prices. I want something affordable but of course I want what's best for my little ones.


Dogs are carnivores. Orijens ingredients are like no other. 4-5 meat ingredients are at the top of the list. I fed orijen with fabulous results before I switched to raw. Use Acana if you're on a budget. A 30lb bag of Orijen regional red runs about $80 here. Acana Grasslands is about $60-70.

Also, I do not think Fromm is all that great. There's a reason it's so cheap...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like Orijen in theory. But I think many dogs have issues with it because there are just wayyy too many protein sources (this is my personal opinion no proof to back it up) Besides the fact this food is pricey!! 

Though I've never tried Acana I have heard very very few complaints. I like Fromm because they are a reliable company and many dogs do well on their food (but overall I'm not ecstatic about the ingredient list, but it's better than many).. 

Finally as always I'll recommend Horizon, great company, and I've had great success with their food.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

^ I agree, Orijen looks great on paper, but in my experience most average activity household dogs do not do well on it. It was way too rich for my weim and he packed on weight even after reducing to 1.5 cups a day which was very little for his size. He was so hungry from so little food that he started trash raiding and counter surfing. Acana worked better for him. Not everyone can afford to spend $80 on a bag of food. For a lot of people even $50 is pushing it, so I tend to recommend something like Fromm because it's a basic formula, dogs do well on it that transition from junky grocery store foods (it doesnt upset their stomachs like high protein, grain free foods), and I feel pretty good about the company(no recalls).


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I personally do not like any of the Acana formulas. To much minerals, to much botanicals and other fibrous plants that just creates waste and $70 for a food with 40% to 50% carbohydrates is nothing to cheer about in my opinion. You can get comparable foods for around half the price. 40% carbs is what I recommend as maximum. Of all the Champion products I'd go with Regional Red but it might be a poor choice for many and the price is high. Some foods I'd check out are Horizon Legacy, Dr Tim's, Annamaet, Fromm Gold, Go!, Nutram, Hi-Tek, Verus, RedPaw, Eagle Pack and Precise. They span from good quality budget friendly foods to more expensive foods.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

In my opinion, I've never found a kibble that I was completely happy with. There was always extra carp that I feel is unnecessary to add. Especially when they slap a claim on it like "adds antioxidants to make a healthier dog!" Not ever being happy when what kibble I chose is one of the reasons why I'm making the switch to prey model raw. 

I've always just thought, why not make a kibble that is 80% meat? That would be just so much healthier for the dogs! And the company would likely be the biggest company out there! But alas, that would be too easy. And the companies would rather take the cheapest and fastest route to getting more money.

In short, I really don't think you or anyone would find a kibble that you're completely happy with. It will always come down to what you can afford and find that works best for your dog.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I have fed Acana formulas periodically throughout the years, but have transitioned away from them after trying them since the newest changes. The new inclusion of lentils and beans and the increase of fiber is not a good thing IMO. So far, I'm pleased with switching to Annamaet Aqualuk and am soon to try the Annamaet Salcha.

Listing 7 different meat ingredients doesn't automatically mean a formula has more meat protein than a kibble listing 2. I think too many consumers get caught up believing that the longer the ingredient list, the better the food must be. Plus, there's much more to making a well-grounded and effective kibble than how many different meat sources are listed. I'm at the point where I think finding a really good base kibble and adding fresh to it is the right route that works for us. That's my 2¢


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I LOVE Fromm. I think they're a fantastic company, with a great history, no recalls. Their customer service is superb. They always give you straight answers and you often speak with family members themselves. On paper, their ingredient lists may look inferior to foods like Orijen, but IMO they're better. Low ash on all of their formulas, including their grain-frees, and a good balance, I like the protein/fat ratios in most of their foods, and they have so many different options for different types of dogs. 

My dads dogs are fairly inactive (one really lazy, the other is a bit more active, but still spends most days lounging on the couch) and they feed Fromm Classic Senior or Fromm Gold Weight Mgt. food. Perfect for them, they do great on these, and the best part is they are highly affordable. I feed Jackson either Fromm Adult Gold or their Four Star grain-frees.


----------

